# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF Gold v12.06 Update!! Public

## mohamed73

*ATF Autoupdate 12.06 - March 12, 2015 * * ATF Auto-Update 12.06* *(Get it From Auto-Udpate Server)**
 March 12, 2015 * *
 Change Log**: 
 1.
 Nokia BB5 FBUS BOOT Improvements 
 2.
 Added New Microsoft Mobile Products in Nokia.ini
 (Get it via UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES)
 Lumia 640 Dual SIM (RM-1077)
 Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072)
 Lumia 640 (RM-1073) 
 3.
 eMMC Tool 3.2 (PRO)** 
 ---> Removed BOOTROM Type Check during "Samsung eMMC Firmware Update"
 ---> Allows "Forced Firmware Update" via SHIFT Key on Keyboard*  * The Master Piece   *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*متابعة سريعة جدا يامدير* * طريقة الحصول علي الابديت  يجب ان تكون النسخة12 مثبته تحميل النسخة 12.00
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الابديت
1   
2   
3   *

----------

